# Classical Music/Performing Arts TV Subscription



## TVResearcher

Hello forum members,

I was hoping to get some feedback on a TV proposition that I'm currently researching. As you may know, there are quite a few websites and channels offering high-quality programming, but we're looking to bring some of these together and offer as a bigger package, probably through a small 'Settop Box'. We feel that the web is a good place for content, but that certain programming is best viewed in high quality on 'the big screen'.

The company that I'm working with is looking to offer a compelling subscription package that will include between 2 and 4 TV channels (ideally in HD) as well as a huge library of Video on Demand programmes to access. There will be a lot of Classical Music, Opera, Ballet/Performing Arts, and possibly even other niche strands like Jazz and Theatre. It would be good to hear your thoughts on this, specifically the following questions:

- Would you want to subscribe to this?
- How much would you feel would be a value for money subscription fee?
- Does adding Opera, Theatre, Jazz etc add value?
- Would you be willing to access this through a small Settop Box that plugs into your TV, or download an 'App' on Smart TVs (if you have one)?

Many thanks for reading this, and I'll pop in to see your answers from time to time.

All the very best,
TVResearcher


----------



## Vaneyes

I've been waiting close to two decades for a 24/7 cable TV Classical Music Channel (CMC). We had a smidgen of classical music when A&E and Bravo debuted, but they soon morphed into ordinary cable crap.

Certain orchestras such as Berlin Philharmonic have started online presentations, which I think is brilliant. I hope this advent continues, as more and more consumers get advanced HDTV systems. I'll be making that jump before too long.

Recent related article...

http://www.newmusicbox.org/articles/classical-music-in-the-era-of-espn/


----------



## Zarathustra

You mean something like mezzo? http://www.mezzo.tv/

I just checked and it was showing Bruckner's 9th. This past week they have been showing a lot of Richard Strauss.

It would probably be cheaper if you would just ask them to broadcast in your country and share the costs of productions than to have entirely new productions of your own.


----------

